# O que é um sujeito?



## Yann1985

O que é um sujeito? Pode, para além de explicar o que é, dar alguns exemplos, por favor?


----------



## Carfer

Em que contexto? Gramatical? Outro?


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> Em que contexto? Gramatical? Outro?


Muito obrigado por responderes, Carfer. Sinceramente, caro Carfer, nem sequer sei do quê é que estas a falar. Abandonei o pais muito jovem, vivo na Holanda, e estou a tentar de aprender a lingua portuguesa. So gostaria de saber o que é um sujeito, porque eu pensava que era somente uma pessoa, mas, agora sei que pode ser mais que isso, nào sei, porém, o quê. By the way, se dois sujeitos requerem a virgula, porque é que na seguinte oracào não há nehuma:
O Nelo e o Pedro foram para a praia.
Não deveria ser: O Nelo, e o Pedro foram para a praia?
Muito obrigado.


----------



## machadinho

Yann1985 said:


> gostaria de saber o que é um sujeito, porque eu pensava que era somente uma pessoa, mas, agora sei que pode ser mais que isso, nào sei, porém, o quê.


Não é uma pessoa. O sujeito gramatical é um conjunto de uma ou mais palavras.


Yann1985 said:


> By the way, se dois sujeitos requerem a virgula, porque é que na seguinte oracào não há nehuma:
> O Nelo e o Pedro foram para a praia.
> Não deveria ser: O Nelo, e o Pedro foram para a praia?


Essa segunda pergunta demonstra que você sabe identificar o sujeito gramatical. O que você gostaria de saber com a primeira pergunta?


----------



## Carfer

Perguntei porque _'sujeito_' (substantivo) pode ter significados diversos consoante a circunstância de que se trate (o tal "contexto"). Se falamos de Gramática significa uma coisa (vide 10.), se de História outra (vide 8.). Pode ser apenas uma maneira, comum em Portugal, de nos referirmos a alguém que não identificamos (vide 7, e suponho que é por isso que você lhe atribui esse significado de _'pessoa_') e coisa diferente ainda se falarmos de Filosofia ou Lógica.
*



			"sujeito"
		
Click to expand...

*


> , in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2020, Consulte o significado / definição de sujeito no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo.
> 7. Pessoa de quem se omite ou desconhece o nome. (Feminino: sujeita.) = INDIVÍDUO
> 8. Pessoa dependente de um rei ou suserano. = SÚBDITO, VASSALO
> 9. Assunto, tema.
> 10. [Gramática]  Função sintáctica desempenhada por palavra ou grupo de palavras que compõem um constituinte nominal ou oracional com o qual concorda e sobre o qual se expressa o predicado (ex.: _nas frases seguintes, o sujeito está sublinhado: hoje eu acordei tarde; o quadro, felizmente, foi recuperado pela polícia; a noiva e o pai ainda não chegaram; é muito agradável ter a lareira acesa; quem quiser pode ficar com o lugar; alegra-me que todos tenham vindo_).
> 11. [Filosofia]  Entidade que tem a capacidade de conhecer, por oposição ao objecto.
> 12. [Lógica]  Pessoa ou coisa sobre a qual o verbo afirma ou nega alguma propriedade ou atributo.



Quanto à vírgula, a regra geral é a de que não se usa a vírgula antes de '_e_'. A excepção vem aqui explicada:



> Tem só um caso em que vai vírgula, que é quando a frase depois do “e” fala de uma pessoa, coisa, ou objeto (sujeito) diferente da que vem antes dele. Assim:
> 
> _O sol já ia fraco, e a tarde era amena_. (Graça Aranha)
> 
> Note que a primeira frase fala do sol, enquanto a segunda fala da tarde. Os sujeitos são diferentes. Portanto, usamos vírgula. Outro exemplo:
> 
> _A mulher morreu, e cada um dos filhos procurou o seu destino_ (F. Namora)
> 
> Mesmo caso, a primeira oração diz respeito à mulher; a segunda, aos filhos.'
> 
> in Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa, A vírgula em 4 regras simples - O nosso idioma - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa [consultado em 13-01-2020]


----------



## Yann1985

Carfer said:


> Perguntei porque _'sujeito_' (substantivo) pode ter significados diversos consoante a circunstância de que se trate (o tal "contexto"). Se falamos de Gramática significa uma coisa (vide 10.), se de História outra (vide 8.). Pode ser apenas uma maneira, comum em Portugal, de nos referirmos a alguém que não identificamos (vide 7, e suponho que é por isso que você lhe atribui esse significado de _'pessoa_') e coisa diferente ainda se falarmos de Filosofia ou Lógica.
> 
> 
> Quanto à vírgula, a regra geral é a de que não se usa a vírgula antes de '_e_'. A excepção vem aqui explicada:


Obrigado. Se este é o caso, porquê é que não há uma virgula na frase: Eu e o Nelo fomos para a praia?


----------



## englishmania

Neste caso, _Eu e o Nelo_ é o sujeito da frase. Duas pessoas constituem o sujeito da frase, chamado sujeito composto.


----------



## Yann1985

englishmania said:


> Neste caso, _Eu e o Nelo_ é o sujeito. Duas pessoas constituem o sujeito da frase.


Mas são duas pessoas diferentes, portanto deveria haver uma virgula, ou não, visto que duas pessoas são dois sujeitos diferentes?


----------



## englishmania

Não pode haver vírgula aí.  Os dois são o sujeito da frase.


----------



## englishmania

Poderia haver vírgula se fossem três pessoas (mas a vírgula não se encontra antes do "e"): O João, o Manuel e o Paulo foram à praia.
Atente no facto de haver apenas um verbo.
O João, o Manuel e o Paulo  =  Eles 

O sujeito de uma frase não precisa de ser uma pessoa (ou mais). Pode ser um objeto, um lugar, um animal...


----------



## Yann1985

P ode uma emocão ser um sujeito?
Aprendi que a virgula é utilizada quando se fala de uma coisa, sujeito ou abjeito diferente do que vem antes dele. Objeito entendo, mas o que é um sujeito? Quais são as coisas?Em se falando de coisas, pode ser falado também de emocões?  Pode alguns um exemplo, por favor?
 Baseando-se nisso, será que utilizei a virgula corretamente nessa frase:
 O amor incondicional é a forca mais poderosa do universo, e o sentimento mais longiquo da compreensão humana.


----------



## Vanda

Yann, para usar acentuação, cedilha, etc., quando estiver digitando, no alto da "janela" do seu post, clique neste símbolo  Ω que abrirá o menu com todos eles.


----------



## pfaa09

Na minha opinião, você devia começar por entender as funções sintáticas, ou seja, devia aprender a fazer a análise sintática de uma frase.
Determinar o sujeito, o predicado, os objectos, etc...
Função sintática - Norma Culta
O uso da vírgula é das coisas mais complexas do português.
Veja aqui --> Uso da vírgula. Compreendendo o uso da vírgula - Mundo Educação
Vá lendo para tirar conclusões.
Pode aproveitar para consultar os termos da oração.
Pode clicar na palavra/link "Sujeito" para perceber o que é.


----------



## Yann1985

pfaa09 said:


> Na minha opinião, você devia começar por entender as funções sintáticas, ou seja, devia aprender a fazer a análise sintática de uma frase.
> Determinar o sujeito, o predicado, os objectos, etc...
> Função sintática - Norma Culta
> O uso da vírgula é das coisas mais complexas do português.
> Veja aqui --> Uso da vírgula. Compreendendo o uso da vírgula - Mundo Educação
> Vá lendo para tirar conclusões.
> Neste último link, pode aproveitar para consultar os termos da oração.
> Pode clicar na palavra/link "Sujeito" para perceber o que é.


Muito obrigado, farei isso. Mas, antes disso, gostaria de saber se estas frases deveriam ser separadas por virgulas, visto que os sujeitos são diferentes.
As *correntes* de Maria caíram, e as suas feridas *( sujeito diferente de correntes???*) pararam de sangrar. Ela reganhou a sua *energia física*, e os seus ferimentos* (sujeito diferente de ela + energia fisica?? ) *desapareceram. *Agradecendo* ao Senhor, vestiu-se, e levou os dois sacos de cabedal* ( sujeito diferente de ela ( que agradece o senhor??) *consigo.


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> Muito obrigado, farei isso. Mas, antes disso, gostaria de saber se estas frases deveriam ser separadas por virgulas, visto que os sujeitos são diferentes.
> As *correntes* de Maria caíram, e as suas feridas *( sujeito diferente de correntes???*) pararam de sangrar. Ela reganhou a sua *energia física*, e os seus ferimentos* (sujeito diferente de ela + energia fisica?? ) *desapareceram. *Agradecendo* ao Senhor, vestiu-se, e levou os dois sacos de cabedal* ( sujeito diferente de ela ( que agradece o senhor??) *consigo.


Estão correctas, na minha opinião. A terceira talvez dispense a última vírgula. "...vestiu-se e levou os dois sacos consigo."
É o tal caso da pausa, ou não, quando se fala.


----------



## machadinho

Yann1985 said:


> Pode uma emoção ser um sujeito?


Pode. Tudo pode ser um sujeito.


----------



## englishmania

Yann, acho que a confusão aqui é pelo facto de se chamar "sujeito".  O sujeito da frase não tem de ser uma pessoa ou ''um sujeito''. É apenas um "agente" que pratica a ação ou que "é" algo. Pode ser um objeto, um animal, um conjunto de pessoas, uma emoção, um regime político, um país, uma cidade, ...


----------



## Nonstar

Em primeiro lugar quero dizer que alguém que possa escrever um texto inteiro em português tendo vivido na Holanda por décadas, portanto tendo a capacidade de comunicar suas ideias em pelo menos 3 idiomas, não compreenda a simples pergunta "Em que contexto? Gramatical? Outro?" e responda "nem sequer sei do quê é que estas a falar". O Sujeito é um elemento comum em qualquer gramática, acredito. As sentenças que foram postas em seguida são exemplos de como usar a vírgula pois há 2 sujeitos. Conclui-se que a pessoa já sabia o que é sujeito. A educação na Holanda deve ensinar gramática de modo satisfatório, penso eu.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei como se ensina agora, mas, em Portugal, quer-me parecer que não se exige vírgula entre orações coordenadas sindéticas introduzidas por '_e_'. Creio mesmo que a prática dominante é a da omissão (mal ou bem, foi a regra que sempre segui, pelo que omitiria a vírgula em todos os exemplos propostos). Só encontro essa norma em textos brasileiros, nalguns casos até com indicação de ser apenas aconselhável ou opcional. A gramática de Cunha e Cintra, por seu lado, não abre sequer excepção: _"Entre orações, emprega-se a vírgula:  
(...) 
2. Para separar as orações coordenadas sindéticas, salvo as introduzidas pela conjunção 'e'"_


----------



## anaczz

Yann1985 said:


> Muito obrigado, farei isso. Mas, antes disso, gostaria de saber se estas frases deveriam ser separadas por virgulas, visto que os sujeitos são diferentes.
> As *correntes* de Maria caíram, e as suas feridas *( sujeito diferente de correntes???*) pararam de sangrar. Ela reganhou a sua *energia física*, e os seus ferimentos* (sujeito diferente de ela + energia fisica?? ) *desapareceram. *Agradecendo* ao Senhor, vestiu-se, e levou os dois sacos de cabedal* ( sujeito diferente de ela ( que agradece o senhor??) *consigo.


Este é um período composto por várias orações cada uma com seu sujeito (sujeitos em negrito):
1- *As correntes* de Maria caíram 
e
2- *as suas feridas* pararam de sangrar
3- *Ela* reganhou a sua energia física (_cacófato_...)
e 
4-*os seus ferimentos *desapareceram. 
5*- *Agradecendo ao Senhor, 
6- vestiu-se (*ela*)
 e 
7-levou os dois sacos de cabedal consigo. (*ela*)


----------



## pfaa09

Quando tiver dúvidas para achar o sujeito, comece por analisar o verbo da frase ou da oração.
Ao fazê-lo, a sua chance de achar o sujeito é enorme e fundamental.
Faça este exercício usando os detalhes que anaczz teve o cuidado de escrever.
Exemplo 1: _As correntes de Maria caíram_.
Comece pelo verbo (caíram). Quem/o quê é que caiu, a Maria ou as correntes? Encontre a resposta e encontra o sujeito da oração.


----------



## Yann1985

Manter a presença de alguém que amamos na nossa vida, mesmo que desobedeçamos aos mandamentos sagrados, não é transgredir, pois tal pessoa é a responsável pelo nosso regozijo diário.
 Será que esta frase esta certa? Se não esta, como posso escreve-la de uma forma correta?


----------



## Carfer

Não lhe vejo nada de errado.


----------



## Yann1985

Muito obrigado. Mais uma pergunta: Será que somente há virgulas entre sujeitos diferentes, quando cada um deles pratica/faz algo?
Por exemplo: O meu vizinho esteve lá e foi para a minha casa.
Devo utilizar a virgula antes do e nesta frase? O sujeito é o vizinho, mas também foi para a minha casa, portanto, nesta frase, há dois sujeitos. Ele e a minha casa, mas o vizinho é o unico praticando/fazendo algo: Esteve lá e foi, é, por isso, o sujeito, ou não?
Ele comprou um telefone, e teve a coragem de me pedir dinheiro. Por que há uma virgula aqui? Nào creio que esta frase esteja certa, porque o sujeito praticando algo é ele. comprou um telefone e pediu-me dinheiro, mas também bem sei que eu tambem sou um sujeito, visto que ele me pediu. Eu+ele=dois sujeitos.
E nesta frase: A Ana foi para casa, e o Joaquim foi á escola. Aqui, entendo que há dois sujeitos, ambos fazem algo (diferente), portanto, utilizo a virgula.
 Cria que compredia tudo, até me deperar com isso:
 De acordo com o DataSenado, 85% dos entrevistados acham que deve ser crime esse tipo de ofensa e 77% dos entrevistados se manifestaram favoráveis à criminalização da homofobia. *Nessa frase, há dois grupos de entrevistados, 2 sujeitos. Por que não se utiliza a virgula?*


----------



## pfaa09

Yann1985 said:


> O meu vizinho esteve lá e foi para a minha casa.
> Devo utilizar a virgula antes do e nesta frase?


Não, pois está a adicionar mais uma coisa ao mesmo sujeito. Não existem dois sujeitos diferentes.
Faria sentido se ele tivesse feito mais coisas, por exemplo:
O meu vizinho esteve lá, bebeu algo, cumprimentou todo o mundo e foi para minha casa.
Como se trata do mesmo sujeito, não existe vírgula antes da sua última acção.


Yann1985 said:


> Ele comprou um telefone, e teve a coragem de me pedir dinheiro. Por que há uma virgula aqui? Nào creio que esta frase esteja certa, porque o sujeito praticando algo é ele. comprou um telefone e pediu-me dinheiro, mas também bem sei que eu tambem sou um sujeito, visto que ele me pediu. Eu+ele=dois sujeitos.


O sujeito de todas as orações é ele (comprou o telefone e pediu-me dinheiro a mim)
Mais uma vez, lembro, analise os verbos de cada oração e não pronomes para determinar o sujeito da oração.
Fala-se em *ele me pediu *qual é o verbo? Não é *pediu*? Regra = quem é que (pediu)? Foi ele e não (me / a mim).


Yann1985 said:


> A Ana foi para casa, e o Joaquim foi *à* escola. Aqui, entendo que há dois sujeitos, ambos fazem algo (diferente), portanto, utilizo a *vírgula*.





Yann1985 said:


> De acordo com o DataSenado, 85% dos entrevistados acham que deve ser crime esse tipo de ofensa e 77% dos entrevistados se manifestaram favoráveis à criminalização da homofobia. *Nessa frase, há dois grupos de entrevistados, 2 sujeitos. Por que não se utiliza a virgula?*


Aqui o sujeito são os entrevistados em ambas as percentagens. Não existem 2 sujeitos, mas sim, dois predicados diferentes.


----------



## Yann1985

pfaa09 said:


> Não, pois está a adicionar mais uma coisa ao mesmo sujeito. Não existem dois sujeitos diferentes.
> Faria sentido se ele tivesse feito mais coisas, por exemplo:
> O meu vizinho esteve lá, bebeu algo, cumprimentou todo o mundo e foi para minha casa.
> Como se trata do mesmo sujeito, não existe vírgula antes da sua última acção.
> 
> O sujeito de todas as orações é ele (comprou o telefone e pediu-me dinheiro a mim)
> Mais uma vez, lembro, analise os verbos de cada oração e não pronomes para determinar o sujeito da oração.
> Fala-se em *ele me pediu *qual é o verbo? Não é *pediu*? Regra = quem é que (pediu)? Foi ele e não (me / a mim).
> 
> 
> Aqui o sujeito são os entrevistados em ambas as percentagens. Não existem 2 sujeitos, mas sim, dois predicados diferentes.


Muchas gracias


----------

